# [Desktop]Como instalar gnome 3??[abierto]

## Jack Krauser

Hola a todos, heme aqui una vez mas...

Al actualizar mi arbol el sistema me dio un aviso y lei que gnome 3 ya habia sido desenmascarado y me interesa probarlo pero al intentar actualizar mi sistema veo que no me actualiza el gnome y al parecer en el arbol si esta enmascarado, en fin, cito el mensaje que recibi:

```
sudo eselect news read 8

2011-11-27-gnome3-unmask

  Title                     Unmasking of and Upgrade to GNOME 3.2

  Author                    Nirbheek Chauhan <nirbheek@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-11-26

  Revision                  1

We are pleased to announce the addition to tree and unmasking of GNOME-3.2.

Users are strongly encouraged to read the GNOME 3.2 Guide. GNOME 3 has

a massively changed interface and requires working 3D drivers for use, however

there is a fallback mode which is very similar to GNOME 2 and does not require

3D acceleration.

Please read the Gnome 3.2 Guide:

http://gnome.gentoo.org/howtos/gnome-3.2-upgrade.xml

```

Como dice alli me da un enlace, pero o sera que soy bruto, pero no veo algo que me diga como instalar la version 3.2 de gnome.

Alguien que lo haya hecho podria indicarmelo por favor?.. Estaria muy agradecido...

Saludos...

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola Jack Krauser, en lo personal  para saber si un paquete ha sido añadido al arbol de portage reviso siempre en http://packages.gentoo.org/, corroborando las fuentes de gnome aún siguen enmascarados los paquetes de gnome 3, http://packages.gentoo.org/category/gnome-base.

El documento que mencionas en el comunicado, segun entiendo indica al final que hay 3 formas de instalarlo:

 *Quote:*   

> There are three main meta ebuilds: gnome-base/gnome, gnome-base/gnome-fallback, and gnome-base/gnome-light.

 

y que la que recomiendan es:

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-base/gnome is the recommended way to install GNOME 3. See the package metadata.xml for descriptions of the available USE-flags. 

 

que como verás aún no ha sido desenmascarado, posiblemente en unos días más este disponible en los repositorios, así que será de tener paciencia.

saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

esta disponible, para la rama inestable/testing (~)

desinstale gnome y volvi a lxde....

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> esta disponible, para la rama inestable/testing (~)
> 
> desinstale gnome y volvi a lxde....

 

Ya lo dijo pelelandemadera, Gnoma3 es todo nuevo, esta reinventada la interfaz y otras cosas... tiene sus retractores como Tolvar y mi amigo Eliazar pero ami me gusta   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jack Krauser

a mi tambien me gusta gnome y es por eso que quiero instalarlo pero creo que esperare hasta que ua se encuentre en la rama estable, como no soy tan experto capaz y me llevo alguna sorpresa  :Wink: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo acabo de instalar Gnome 3 en otra computadora (una debian). Hoy día confieso que amo dwm y no he descubierto nada mejor, pero Gnome 3 creo que es un gran trabajo, fui usuario muchos años de la versión 2 de este escritorio y la version 3 es mucho más fácil de usar a mi gusto y mucho más vistosa yo si lo recomiendo.

----------

## lluisparcet

Os cuento mi experiencia con la actualización de Gnome a la versión 3.2

Antes que nada decir que siempre me ha gustado tener mis PC en la rama estable.

En una rutinaria actualización vi la noticia de que se incluía Gnome-3.2 en el arbol de portage y que también se desenmascaraba. Supongo que será por mi pobre ingés pero entendí que pasaba a la rama estable.

Al cabo de un par de días, en otra actualización y sin haber puesto ningun paquete en 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

, quiso actualizar Gnome pero solicitaba desenmascarar un monton de paquetes y modificar otro monton de variables "use". No dude en hacer los cambios pero el follón que se montó por incompatibilidades de paquetes fue tremendo; arreglaba uno y aparecia otro.

Como soy fanatico de Gnome y quería probar la nueva versión, no quise volver atras y me decidí a pasar totalmente este PC a la rama de pruebas "~amd64". Sin querer entrar en detalles, después de recompilar cerca de 500 paquetes y resolver un monton de errores de compilación, parchear paquetes, uso indiscriminado de "revdev-rebuild" y "python-updater", etc., ha quedado todo actualizado y la verdad es que por el momento funciona muy bien, tanto Gnome-3.2 como el resto de programas.

Mis primeras impresiones con la nueva versión de gnome son buenas y las modificaciones muchas (Bien es cierto que mis PC son relativamente nuevos y no tengo problemas con los requerimientos de hardware). Son muchos años con la interfaz antigua pero creo que va por buen camino porque enseguida te acostumbras a la nueva interfaz. Es cierto que se echan a faltar opciones pero todo se andará. No voy a criticar ni alabar nada, que cada uno opine una vez lo haya probado.

En resumen, vista mi experiencia en la actualización, recomiendo esperar a que Gnome-3 pase a la rama estable para evitar los problemas de compilaciones y dependencias comentados.

Perdonad por el toston.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> Os cuento mi experiencia con la actualización de Gnome a la versión 3.2
> 
> Antes que nada decir que siempre me ha gustado tener mis PC en la rama estable.
> 
> En una rutinaria actualización vi la noticia de que se incluía Gnome-3.2 en el arbol de portage y que también se desenmascaraba. Supongo que será por mi pobre ingés pero entendí que pasaba a la rama estable.
> ...

 

Al contrario gracias por publicar tu respuesta, me sirve de mucho saber experiencias. Al actualizar mi sistema, no se pedia actualizacion de gnome asi como a ti, pero despues a ti ya te pedia, aunque no comprendo xq desenmascaran a gnome y no sus dependencias pero bue..., ratifico lo dicho, esperare hasta que todos los paquetes para no tener problemas  :Wink: 

----------

## johnlu

Prueba con esto a ver qué tal te va:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Gnome_3

----------

## Arctic

Gnome 3 aún sigue en la rama ~ y no hace tanto tiempo que estaba mask , aún tiene demasiados bugs para el número de revisiones que lleva ,por no hablar de la falta de algunas features que si estaban en la gnome 2 

Hace poco he estado trasteando con la 3.4 con los drivers radeon OS que supuestamente son los que mejor funcionan y aún quedan cosas por pulir.

Por cierto creo que gnome 4 sale en 2014 , se habla de la pérdida de usuarios de gnome y de que estos van a sacar un SO para touch devices, en cualquier caso puedes trastear con cinnamon un fork de gnome 3.2  de limux mint , se que existe algun fork mas por ahi.

Salu2

----------

## johnlu

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Gnome 3 aún sigue en la rama ~ y no hace tanto tiempo que estaba mask , aún tiene demasiados bugs para el número de revisiones que lleva ,por no hablar de la falta de algunas features que si estaban en la gnome 2 
> 
> Hace poco he estado trasteando con la 3.4 con los drivers radeon OS que supuestamente son los que mejor funcionan y aún quedan cosas por pulir.
> 
> Por cierto creo que gnome 4 sale en 2014 , se habla de la pérdida de usuarios de gnome y de que estos van a sacar un SO para touch devices, en cualquier caso puedes trastear con cinnamon un fork de gnome 3.2  de limux mint , se que existe algun fork mas por ahi.
> ...

 

Hace  unos meses lo instalé, hoy lo he pusto otra vez, y madre mía, siento como haber retrocedido en el tiempo. Ni tan siquiera puedo hibernar desde el menú... Horrible...

----------

## Arctic

 *johnlu wrote:*   

>  *Arctic wrote:*   Gnome 3 aún sigue en la rama ~ y no hace tanto tiempo que estaba mask , aún tiene demasiados bugs para el número de revisiones que lleva ,por no hablar de la falta de algunas features que si estaban en la gnome 2 
> 
> Hace poco he estado trasteando con la 3.4 con los drivers radeon OS que supuestamente son los que mejor funcionan y aún quedan cosas por pulir.
> 
> Por cierto creo que gnome 4 sale en 2014 , se habla de la pérdida de usuarios de gnome y de que estos van a sacar un SO para touch devices, en cualquier caso puedes trastear con cinnamon un fork de gnome 3.2  de limux mint , se que existe algun fork mas por ahi.
> ...

 

Pues fiajte la de articulos sobre este tema que estan apareciendo estos dias:

http://barrapunto.com/articles/12/07/29/191236.shtml

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODg

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1MDk

----------

## johnlu

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Pues fiajte la de articulos sobre este tema que estan apareciendo estos dias:
> 
> http://barrapunto.com/articles/12/07/29/191236.shtml
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODg
> ...

 

Sí, he leído la de barrapunto. Es una pena, llevan muchos años haciendo un buen trabajo y esforzándose mucho para que se vaya todo a pique...  :Sad: 

----------

## Aglos

Yo lo veo un poco sensacionalista ese atriculo no creo que gnome para nada desaparezca,  la verdad a mi me gusta bastante el nuevo concepto de gnome 3 lastima que en gentoo no sea estable todabia por lo que os leo pensaba instalarlo como escritorio por defecto, en fedora me va de cine.

----------

## Arctic

 *Aglos wrote:*   

> Yo lo veo un poco sensacionalista ese atriculo no creo que gnome para nada desaparezca,  la verdad a mi me gusta bastante el nuevo concepto de gnome 3 lastima que en gentoo no sea estable todabia por lo que os leo pensaba instalarlo como escritorio por defecto, en fedora me va de cine.

 

El artículo (phoronix) al igual que Torvalds es un poco Troll ,el mismo Torvalds habia troleado a los desarrolladores de gnome por su conservadurismo no me acuerdo el codigo simple que escribio Torvalds para burlarse de ellos y alabar a kde ,ahora que porfin se lanzan a la aventura llueven criticas.................... el problema no es de Gentoo , si lees la guia de migracion de gentoo gnome los bugs son varios , unos son responsabilidad de los drivers propietarios de ati y nvidia, otros de Gnome , no se que culpa puede tener gentoo en todo esto salvo que se pretenda que desarrolle una shell al puro estilo Unity para hacerla usable.

En mi opinion me sigo quedando con Gnome 2 , es una roca pulida, usable, cómoda y personalizable ,sino no la comparamos con fluxbox diria que muy ligero para los equipos actuales.

Salu2

----------

## ZeTaKa

Yo tengo una gran adicción al gnome3, mira que me puse dwm y lo encontraba bastante adecuado a mi interés, moverme realmente rápido entre ventanas como me ofrece Gnome3 con lo de la esquina izquierda, muy lejos de lo que encontré en otros wm

Cosa que KDE en cada edición lo veo prácticamente un calco del anterior, este cambio en gnome a mi me parece para quitarse el sombrero.

----------

## Aglos

Bueno pues aqui ando posteando desde mi flamante escritorio gnome 3, la verdad es bastante mas estable de lo que esperaba (por los comentarios que habia leido por aqui), yo como Zetaka encantado con gnome 3 me parece un gran paso hacia adelante ya os ire contando como me van las cosas estos dias. 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

Unas pregunta.

¿que guía o pasos habéis seguido para instalar gnome 3?,

Gracias.

----------

